# Games That Are Like Drugs



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

What games have you played that seem like you're taking drugs? Here's my three:

Dynamite Headdy
Gunstar Heroes
Rez


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Aug 5, 2008)

The original mario when the cartrige didn't sit right.

TRIPPY @_@


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 5, 2008)

Diablo II
Civ III (no, really!)
Cnc Renegade can be...

*thinking*
That was all ^^

Forgetting time, getting happy/ultra-angry...
Yeah, games can be like drugs ^^


----------



## Zaiden (Aug 5, 2008)

Call of Duty 4
Pokemon


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> Diablo II
> Civ III (no, really!)
> Cnc Renegade can be...
> 
> ...



That's not really what I meant but those games are addictive.

What I meant was which games do you think give you a similar experience to taking drugs? For example, Dynamite Headdy is full of bright colours and loud noises.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 5, 2008)

Okami, though not sure what drug.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Okami, though not sure what drug.



Probably one of the ones that makes you think you're Jesus.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 5, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Probably one of the ones that makes you think you're Jesus.



I was thinking more because of the psychadelic (sp) colors in the game.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I was thinking more because of the psychadelic (sp) colors in the game.



I think acid does both.


----------



## Meddle689 (Aug 5, 2008)

Katamari Damacy, and all the other Katamari games. Heh, the game developers themselves HAD to be on _something_ to produce a game like that. Nevertheless, it proves that Japanese people on drugs can produce a really far out, addicting game that simulates their "trippy experiences" they had while creating it. 8D


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 5, 2008)

Meddle689 said:


> Katamari Damacy, and all the other Katamari games. Heh, the game developers themselves HAD to be on _something_ to produce a game like that. Nevertheless, it proves that Japanese people on drugs can produce a really far out, addicting game that simulates their "trippy experiences" they had while creating it. 8D



You beat me to it :3


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 5, 2008)

secretfur said:


> That's not really what I meant but those games are addictive.
> 
> What I meant was which games do you think give you a similar experience to taking drugs? For example, Dynamite Headdy is full of bright colours and loud noises so it reminds me a lot of LSD.



XD...
Ok, so...

Yuris Revenge
The graphic reminds you to comic figures, sure there is somewhere a drug making same effect ^^


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 5, 2008)

Space Invaders?


----------



## CatSoup996 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Space Invaders?



Haha. Space Invaders is a look into the human psyche and paranoia. =p


----------



## Landis (Aug 5, 2008)

Rez is the only one that comes to mind along with Katamari. There was also this game called N20 for playstation that had some trippy ass colors and effects along with music by the crystal method.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 5, 2008)

Tempest 2000 and on


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 5, 2008)

Every Extend Extra is trippy with it's multicolour explosions and such.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

What console was that Katamary thing on? Curious to see if it's as big a mindfuck as Gunstar Heroes.


----------



## Landis (Aug 5, 2008)

secretfur said:


> What console was that Katamary thing on? Curious to see if it's as big a mindfuck as Gunstar Heroes.



I really don't see Gunstar Heroes as trippy but Katamari Damacy and We love Katamari is on ps2 while theres another Katamari game on 360 but I forgot the name of it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 5, 2008)

secretfur said:


> What console was that Katamary thing on? Curious to see if it's as big a mindfuck as Gunstar Heroes.



PS and PS2.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks to Landis and Ty, goin' to see if I can buy it. If not there's more immoral routes to gaming.


----------



## Syruisan (Aug 5, 2008)

Dragon-Commando said:


> The original mario when the cartrige didn't sit right.
> 
> TRIPPY @_@


hahaha i totally agree


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 5, 2008)

World of Warcrack.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 5, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Thanks to Landis and Ty, goin' to see if I can buy it. If not there's more immoral routes to gaming.


If you have a xbox360 there is a free demo of Beautiful Katamari on xbox marketplace


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 5, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> If you have a xbox360 there is a free demo of Beautiful Katamari on xbox marketplace



Many more thanks, I could abuse my friends xbox while he's in Spain. He might regret telling me to 'look after' things while he's away.


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Aug 5, 2008)

Super Monkey Ball. I don't know what to compare it to, but it's fast and bright and colourful and really weird. (But very fun)


----------



## moogle (Aug 5, 2008)

ok, here goes.... *intake a large amount of air*

pokemon
all final fantasy
diablo 2
grandchase
maplestory
gunbound
halo 3
call of duty 4
and las but not least, portal 
*gasp*


----------



## Tycho (Aug 6, 2008)

NetHack - PCP.  "HAHA, I have Excal and SDSM, I'm f***ing invincible!!" *death* *RAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE*


----------



## Lukar (Aug 6, 2008)

1) Pokemon

2) Halo

3) Elite Beat Agents/Ouendan/Ouendan 2

Just a few.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 6, 2008)

guitar hero with hyperspeed 2+ on

after you play a few songs everything starts getting taller and the walls move


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 6, 2008)

Dragon-Commando said:


> The original mario when the cartrige didn't sit right.
> 
> TRIPPY @_@


World -1 is insane. <(@_@)>



CatSoup996 said:


> Haha. Space Invaders is a look into the human psyche and paranoia. =p


THE ALIENS ARE COMING! THEY'RE COMING AND NONE OF YOU ARE LISTENING!
IF WE DON'T DO SOMETHING SOON, THEY'LL ENSLAVE US ALL! PLEASE LISTEN!
NO!
WAIT! WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!
YOU'RE WITH THEM AREN'T YOU?!
NOOoOOOooo, Mrf, urf hppf--

*gets gagged and dragged away*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 6, 2008)

Max Payne.  Oh god, the blood trails...


----------



## Drake_Husky (Aug 6, 2008)

Socom has been like crack to me since Socom II waiting for Socom: Confrontation, but lately I find its Grand Theft Auto 4 I can't put it down.


----------



## Rayne (Aug 6, 2008)

ArmA.

Must... burn... Cayo to the... ground...


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 6, 2008)

Loco Roco - christ knows what they were smoking when they thought that up, but I'd love some, it might not expand your mind but it'll make everything tilt and make you see little singing globs, one of whom is quite clearly black.

Strange shit

MeX


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 6, 2008)

Final Fantasy 7

Star Ocean 2

Breath of fire Dragon Quarter

any DBZ game B3 or higher

Stalker

ANY CNC GAME

Silent Hill

RESIDENT EVIL 4

Punisher

Kingdom Hearts 2

Metal Gear Soild


----------



## Mc_Jack (Aug 6, 2008)

World of Warcraft= Heroin


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 6, 2008)

Jet Set("Grind") Radio. Ecstasy for the most part, though speed and weed might be involved. Perhaps some shrooms.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 7, 2008)

Ares Dauphin said:


> Jet Set("Grind") Radio. Ecstasy for the most part, though speed and weed might be involved. Perhaps some shrooms.



dauphin, did i ever tell you you're pretty cool


----------



## Diego117 (Aug 7, 2008)

Heroine Hero! XD 
/South Park reference

Unreal Tournament 2004 with the instagib, berserk, high speed, low gravity, big head, and slow mo death mutators turned on. That is one hell of a ride.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 7, 2008)

Diego117 said:


> Heroine Hero! XD
> /South Park reference
> 
> Unreal Tournament 2004 with the instagib, berserk, high speed, low gravity, big head, and slow mo death mutators turned on. That is one hell of a ride.


Sounds like all you need is that one mod that adds even more gibs and you'd have a good old time, dont forget to bring a bucket


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

I think my heroin is MGS3 Subsistence, I got it two weeks ago and I've beaten twice a day since then. Still not good enough for European Extreme.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 7, 2008)

Audiosurf
Geometry Wars
Team Fortress 2


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 7, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> dauphin, did i ever tell you you're pretty cool



It may be a first.


----------



## DragonRift (Aug 7, 2008)

*Tetris*...

Do I really have to explain that one?


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

DragonRift said:


> *Tetris*...
> 
> Do I really have to explain that one?



God no, still suffering from tetris effect *puts laptop in small gap 'Yay!Tetris!'*


----------



## c0nker (Aug 7, 2008)

the specialists. there's this...zone i get into after a certain amount of kills in a row... and it's just...crazy trippy awesome..what with the slow motion bullet dodging weapon dropping back kicking awesomeness occuring all at once.. XD AUUUGH *goes to play it now*


----------



## Ruiisu (Aug 8, 2008)

Grand theft auto.
Legend of zelda twilight princess.
Starfox Adventures.
Smash bros melee and Smash bros brawl (Only If you have alot of people to play with).
Any pokemon game.
Runescape, well only back then when all my friends played along with me now it die out on me.
Naruto rise of ninja.
And halo 3's multiplayer.
and Naruto clash of ninja (Good times).
Animal crossing wildworld because I had alot of online friend on wifi due to a specific forum. My town was awesome as well!
The Old school spyro games were like crack for me as a child.


----------



## Zpyder (Aug 8, 2008)

Morrowind and Oblivion just sucked me into their world for awhile although with the upcoming Fallout 3 it might top both of them. I'm glad enough that I don't like World of Warcraft at least because I'v seen way too many people sleep, eat, and play that game.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Aug 8, 2008)

lego star wars! its brillient!

alien hominid 

GTA:SA

the new spyro games

rayman seris and prince od persar


----------



## Drakee (Aug 8, 2008)

Online games can rather be drug-addiction worthy. @_@ 
X_x; Playin one for a good 4 years now.


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Aug 9, 2008)

anyone here ever heard of chulip


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Xouls_klattic said:


> anyone here ever heard of chulip



No. Does it fucketh the mind?


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 9, 2008)

Xouls_klattic said:


> anyone here ever heard of chulip


Isn't that the game where you go around kissing random people?


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> Isn't that the game where you go around kissing random people?



Sounds.... interesting.


----------



## Ares Dauphin (Aug 9, 2008)

X-Com/UFO Defender.

It must be beaten every other year or the Ethereals will win!

We must colonize Mars, not the other way around.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 9, 2008)

secretfur said:


> God no, still suffering from tetris effect *puts laptop in small gap 'Yay!Tetris!'*


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Lol, something like this actually happened to me onetime^^


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Aug 9, 2008)

Pretty much a game that's simple is addicting to me or is just too fun to put down.


Or I just want to beat a certain level that's a bitch to beat. XD;


----------



## diosoth (Aug 9, 2008)

Doom.

Thanks to the release of the source code in 1997 and numerous source ports, level making has continued.

My preferred source port? Zdoom. Favorite map sets? Bloodpack, Knee-Deep in ZDoom, Scythe 2, Zen Dynamics, and currently Neo Doom. The Doom 3 weapon mods are also worth checking out.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Dope Wars
M I doin it rite?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 9, 2008)

Rez HD.

Fucking hell that game is AWESOME.


----------



## Gemoron (Aug 9, 2008)

I like games with an awsome storytelling, a really addicting gameplay or more than enough variety

Warcraft 3 (mostly campain and funmaps on the internet)
World of Warcraft(I'm on EU_Mannoroth)
Aquanox 1 and 2 (brilliant storytelling)
Yager(like Aquanox, just with no submarines)
Spellforce 1 and 2(story)
Gothic 1 and 2 with addons (I know, not the best ratings in the US, but better than Morrowind and Oblivion. a German roleplay)
Universe at War Earth Assault (I wish it has a better multiplayer support)

If you want to play a game you can't loose (it is really impossible) try out Age of Emerald


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 9, 2008)

Sonic Riders O.O
Played it minutes ago...

Damn, you are so fast, you can't see yourself good. At least not, if you play with a beamer screen 3 meter length on wall...
I think there is somewhere a drug, making you can't see correctly...


----------



## zebratweak (Aug 11, 2008)

Reisdent evil 4 wii edition : cocaine


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Aug 11, 2008)

PokÃ©mon games. Most of them. That and some MMOs.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 11, 2008)

zebratweak said:


> Reisdent evil 4 wii edition : cocaine



How could I forget this epic? Bought it one sunny day and didnt put it down until I'd beaten 40 times, for a few months this was the only game worth playing to me.

Also, loved the Merchant. Creepy guy in a cloak with unrealistic accent? Nice.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 11, 2008)

flOw.


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 12, 2008)

Ã–kami.
I win.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 12, 2008)

Maple Story is like alcohol; The only way it doesn't feel like crap is playing it over and over and by the time your finish playing it, you feel tired, high strung, depressed, and happy. You've pretty much lost all sense of decency and shame, and your iq goes down 10 points *thumbs up*

WoW is like cigarettes, no matter how awful the game gets you have to keep playing it and it costs about the same as a pack a day addiction.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 12, 2008)

Neon wars deluxe.... freakin colors everywhere man


----------

